

Hiring Perl, Python or LUA Developers in Berlin - DyslexicAtheist
http://valbonne-consulting.com/job/perl-software-developer/

======
mtmail
Since you seem to be affiliated with that recruiter: posting job ads is only
allowed for YC companies. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

You can add the post to the most recent
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822808),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822810)
or wait until Feb/1st for the new batch.

